# Bike Rack



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so Rick has a bike now and wants to take it camping. Soo, what is the best way to take it? truck has tonneau cover. Any suggestions on bike rack?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bike that you pedal or bike that goes zoom zoom?

If it is a bicycle, I'm sure it can fit into the back of the truck, even with the cover one.

How about in the trailer?

Otherwise, you're looking at either a front mount hitch (which I have...and love it) or a hitch on the back of the Outback.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Bike that you pedal or bike that goes zoom zoom?
> 
> If it is a bicycle, I'm sure it can fit into the back of the truck, even with the cover one.
> 
> ...


No, not a Zoom Zoom! just a bicycle. Too much other stuff under Tonneau cover. In the trailer would be royal pain. Can you tell me more about your front mount hitch?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> No, not a Zoom Zoom! just a bicycle. Too much other stuff under Tonneau cover. In the trailer would be royal pain. Can you tell me more about your front mount hitch?


Had it installed by a local custom truck shop. Installed it was $225. Now I can carry motorcycles or bikes up there......or back the trailer into a REALLY tight location.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No, not a Zoom Zoom! just a bicycle. Too much other stuff under Tonneau cover. In the trailer would be royal pain. Can you tell me more about your front mount hitch?


Had it installed by a local custom truck shop. Installed it was $225. Now I can carry motorcycles or bikes up there......or back the trailer into a REALLY tight location.
[/quote]

Do the bikes get beat up by rocks from other vehicles?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have a front mount hitch on our TV as well and love it. No, the bikes don't get beat up by rocks! We have to take off the front wheel of my bike because of the slanted bar, but that's really no big deal.
Here is a picture of the bikes on the front:

front mount hitch

front view
[/url]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> No, not a Zoom Zoom! just a bicycle. Too much other stuff under Tonneau cover. In the trailer would be royal pain. Can you tell me more about your front mount hitch?


Had it installed by a local custom truck shop. Installed it was $225. Now I can carry motorcycles or bikes up there......or back the trailer into a REALLY tight location.
[/quote]

Do the bikes get beat up by rocks from other vehicles?
[/quote]

I have never noticed any damage.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> We have a front mount hitch on our TV as well and love it. No, the bikes don't get beat up by rocks! We have to take off the front wheel of my bike because of the slanted bar, but that's really no big deal.
> Here is a picture of the bikes on the front:
> 
> front mount hitch
> ...


Hi! I tried to PM you but got a message " member cannot receive any new messages". Have you been bad?









There is no picture for the front view link you gave? anyway, any chance you could send them to my email? Did you install the bike rack yourself?

[email protected]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Order and install one of these. You'll be just like Jim then!

Front mount hitches for Dodge


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We have a front mount hitch on our TV as well and love it. No, the bikes don't get beat up by rocks! We have to take off the front wheel of my bike because of the slanted bar, but that's really no big deal.
> Here is a picture of the bikes on the front:
> 
> front mount hitch
> ...


Hi! I tried to PM you but got a message " member cannot receive any new messages". Have you been bad?









There is no picture for the front view link you gave? anyway, any chance you could send them to my email? Did you install the bike rack yourself?

[email protected]
[/quote]

It should work now, but I still emailed them to you as well. good luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Order and install one of these. You'll be just like Jim then!
> 
> Front mount hitches for Dodge


...she can try.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Order and install one of these. You'll be just like Jim then!
> 
> Front mount hitches for Dodge


...she can try.








[/quote]
can never be just like Jim, I don't drive fast enough


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

JC Whitney recommended these, input please!









Hitch

Rack


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this trip the bike will be under tonneau cover I guess until we come up with something.BTW- we are shopping for a canopy so will be selling the tonneau cover that is in perfect condition so if ya know anyone with same silver color we have and short bed, send em our way! $500.







The canopy was a decision before the bike came into into the picture. We don't have a garage and leave alot of stuff in the bed of the truck year round so need more room.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

My buddy just mounted a 4 bike bike rack on the front of his cheny 2500. He installed the hitch and everything. He said it was easy.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

I mounted a front hitch to my 98 Expedition. Ordered it off the internet, easy to do, only took a couple of hours. Just wish they would make one for the 07 Expedition


----------

